#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Opname lamp

## MusiQmaN

goedendag. 

mischien n btje een vreemde vraag, maar heeft zo n lamp met opname erop (of iets soortgelijks) een bepaalde naam?



of zon blokje.

ik wil er graag een aanschaffen voor mn thuis studio. Maar kan op t net niks vinden.

Alvast dank.

----------


## lifesound

on-air lamp ofzo?

----------


## @lex

Probeer hier eens:

http://www.canford.co.uk/commerce/pr...oductid=51-451

Gr @lex

----------


## KoenB

Net zoals het rode lampje boven de camera, die de camera aanwijst die online is, noem ik (en een aantal collega's) dit lampje de 'tally'

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Helios in Haarlem...

http://www.helios.nl/productinfo/del...airlamp_01.jpg

prijslijstje: http://www.helios.nl/prijslijsten/delta_audio.pdf

----------


## MusiQmaN

> Helios in Haarlem...
> 
> http://www.helios.nl/productinfo/del...airlamp_01.jpg
> 
> prijslijstje: http://www.helios.nl/prijslijsten/delta_audio.pdf



ik bedoelde toch wel meer voor de opname studio, niet radio. het moet duidelijk zijn voor een leek dat ik aan t opnemen ben , zon lamp :P

----------


## Ibvee

Tijdje geleden ook naar gezocht, en wel wat dingen gevonden maar vond het toch iets te duur voor een leuk speeltje. 

Waar neem je mee op? In geval van een DAW wordt het nog een truck om de lamp dan aan te sturen. Je hebt dan een midi-kastje nodig wat de lamp aan kan sturen en de midi codes van je DAW kent. 

Hier heb je iig een lamp:
Need Cookies Enabled

en nog een ander:
On-the-Air Studio Signs with Direct MIDI Interface for Home Recording Studio: Merlin 1 MIDI Recording Light

Edit: link is niet wat het lijkt.

----------


## tha_dj

Wij kunnen zulks wel maken eventueel op mijn werk ( maken voornamelijk brandmeldpanelen, enz.....en ook doorzichtige postzegels met knoptekesten voor schakelaars ! Als bijverdiensten printen we ook vismenu's en andere etenswaren voor in de lichtbakken van visboeren, enz ) Welkom bij Pneuman 

Maar dan zal het gewoon in een bepaald armatuur geplaatst moeten worden die men zelf schakeld middels een gewone lamp schakelaar.

Uiteraard doen meerdere bedrijven dit dus is er ook een soortgelijk bedrijf bij jou in de buurt te vinden ! WAARSCHIJNLIJK !

----------


## s142918

DATEQ | Audio technologies

----------


## MusiQmaN

ik bedoelde idd gewoon met ene normale schakelaar. niet gebonden aan het recording systeeem.

En aan wat voor prijs moet ik dan denken, het moet idd niet te gek worden.

idd zo n lichtbak systeem, maar dan in het klein. desnoods met een simepel bolletje)

----------


## beyma

Joh, die maak je toch zelf ?!?!?! kom op zeg, een simpel bakje kan je toch wel timmeren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:  


Klussen met Beyma:

Men nemen:

12 mm MDF,- lijm,- schilders plakband,- stukje acrylaat,-stukje allu hoeklijn 10x15 mm,-  plak letters,- klein TL armatuurtje  =vrijwel allemaal verkrijgbaar bij Gamma o.i.d , kosten misschien nog geen 25 euro, half uurtje werk..... klaar  :Cool:  
(Als je het laat zagen is het helemaal appeltje eitje)

Voor de maat van het bakje ga je uit van de kleinste TL die je kan vinden, volgens mij hebben ze bij gamma het merk DAKS, en die hebben als kleinste maat iets van 20 cm of zo (=13 watt) , nou dan wordt het bakje binnenwerks 22,6 cm bij  15 cm en ik zou de diepte op een cm of 10 nemen. 

Als je dat slim aanpakt laat je dus een strookje MDF zagen van 8,8 cm , en die kort je af op tweemaal 25 cm en tweemaal 15 cm, dan nog een plaatje voor de achterkant, die wordt dan 25 bij 17,4 cm (materiaaldikte!)

Eerst lijm je een rechthoekje van de strookjes 25 en 15 cm,  gewoon lijm op de kopse kanten en dan met schildersteep aan elkaar plakken, de lijm doet de rest, en zo hoef je niet te schroeven in dat dunne MDF én hoef je geen gaten te plamuren !! 

meteen er na dat rechthoekje op de achterkant lijmen en plakken, zodat je ook haaks blijft, volgende dag teep er af, en eventueel een kleurtje geven, ik zou de binnenkant wit schilderen, zodat je wat meer lichtopbrengst hebt. 

Het acrlaat zet je vast met het hoeklijntje met mooie kleine schroefjes, verzonken is meer werk maar mooier, bolkop schroeven is makkelijk en snel klaar :Smile:  

Letters er op en je ON AIR bordje is klaar !  :Cool:  

In de tijd dat ik dit geschreven heb,had ik het al klaar kunnen hebben!, maar ja ben dan ook timmerman en geen tikgeit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frederic

ik heb een nieuwe lamp gekocht voor in de WC. 50cent

Verdoeme, dit maak je toch gewoon?????

----------


## MusiQmaN

niet iedereen is zo handig met hout  :Wink:  (helas ik niet  :Frown:  ) maar met die beschrijvig komen we een heel eind  :Big Grin: 

Hartstikke bedankt.

stel trouwens dat ik wel een recording bordje wil kopen, waar kan dat dan, dus zonder on air. mag ook gewoon een rode en groene vierkante lamp zijn, maar met ''opname'' is natuurlijk het mooist.

----------


## lightzone

ik kwam deze nog tegen  :Big Grin:  

Apartdesign.nl - Verlichting - Love is in the Air=

----------


## showband

Haal bij de boekhandel een pakje doorzichtig-plastic-A4 voor in de printer.
en koop een goedkoop plastic TL armatuurtje.

Dan kun je elk verlicht bord maken die je wil.

----------


## Dave

Nog een tip, pak een oud vluchtwegmarkeringsarmatuur (scrabbel). Die dingen die boven een nooduitgang hangen met tekst of pictogram erop. Met plakletters of iets dergelijks kan daar heel mooi een nieuwe tekst in.


Ik heb er waarschijnlijk nog wel een aantal liggen hier, laat maar weten als je interesse hebt.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Nog een tip, pak een oud vluchtwegmarkeringsarmatuur (scrabbel). Die dingen die boven een nooduitgang hangen met tekst of pictogram erop. Met plakletters of iets dergelijks kan daar heel mooi een nieuwe tekst in.
> 
> 
> Ik heb er waarschijnlijk nog wel een aantal liggen hier, laat maar weten als je interesse hebt.



Zit toch een TL in die dingen die vervelend knippert zodra'ie aan gaat?

----------

